# New Clutch :)



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Put the 200 in the shop this morning for a new clutch and just got her back... ahh what a difference  And the bill was right around what i thought it would be, $650. After its broken in its time to try her again at the track :thumbup:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

what clutch did you go with?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I was told that depressing the clutch 30-40 time would break it in. That not the case???


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I ended up putting just a stock one in, i'm not planning on doing alot of drag racing, just a few.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn sorry to ell you man but you paid WAYYYY to much for that stock clucth and install.....Oh and to break a clucth in you should put about 400 miles on it......Traffic miles...


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> damn sorry to ell you man but you paid WAYYYY to much for that stock clucth and install.....Oh and to break a clucth in you should put about 400 miles on it......Traffic miles...


The shop i go to charges $70 a hour for labor. They are really good though. Well known, and i have been going to them for a long time. I'm ok with the price *shrug* i know they did a good job and back up everything they do


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well thats cool but how much did you pay for the clucth


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> well thats cool but how much did you pay for the clucth


not sure, all i know that if i bought it directly from like advanced auto parts it would be like $98 for the clutch... but i'm sure they charged me more for it than that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

vector03 said:


> I was told that depressing the clutch 30-40 time would break it in. That not the case???



LOL! No dude!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Harris said:


> LOL! No dude!


Yeah, I think Greg was joking. Atleast for his sake I hope he was joking.

Mitch


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

What is the best way to break in a clutch anyways? I just got my car back last night with a new clutch.. the ACT Street/Strip. I've been shifting under 3000 rpms so far (approximate- I don't have a tach, but I've been insanely driving like a granny.. I haven't even heard my exhaust.lol)- is there anything else I should do?

Oh and I paid about $650 total for the ACT Clutch, Labor, Sideskirt install, and a few other little things. Not too bad right??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Best way to break in the clutch is to drive the car like you are for about 500-1000 miles. Make sure its more city driving that highway driving. 

The price you paid was not bad at all. I've seen people getting charged $700 for a stock clutch replacement (including labor). So you got a heck of a deal if you ask me.




sentra97gxe said:


> Yeah, I think Greg was joking. At least for his sake I hope he was joking.



I hope so too man. I almost fell off my seat when I saw that!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think greg was serious..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i think greg was serious..


Yeah, I somewhat think he was too but like I said, for his sake I'm hoping he was joking.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

greg please correct us..or i just lost all faith in you


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> greg please correct us..or i just lost all faith in you


I'm gonna message him on aim to get him to check this so we can find out

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Like I told Mitch.....sometimes humor doesn't transmitt well over the internet


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Like I told Mitch.....sometimes humor doesn't transmitt well over the internet


stop lieing greg.. im calling you out on this one.. :cheers:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

:cheers:


psuLemon said:


> stop lieing greg.. im calling you out on this one.. :cheers:


Greg, I think you need to take this to the black top and show Steve where it's at. lol


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nah...me *SPANKIN* his 200 isn't gonna prove anything.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Nah...me *SPANKIN* his 200 isn't gonna prove anything.


hey, if you give me like a 3 or 4 second head start, it will be a close race... or if i slash your tires...

pretty much for the clutch, like most people said, 500 city miles.. or more, you dont wanna glaze the clutch over.. it wont be pleasant....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I think I might still beat you even with slashed tires


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

vector03 said:


> I think I might still beat you even with slashed tires



hey... your not THAT fast


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Yeah, I think Greg was joking. Atleast for his sake I hope he was joking.
> 
> Mitch


i think he was thinking about the clutch cable, if you have a tight clutch cable, if you do that, it stretches it out and "breaks" it in


----------

